# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  диспетчер задач

## saken

при нажатии клавиш ctrl-alt-del диспетчер задач не активный.В чем причина,и как ее устранить.

----------


## Kishuomi

Переустанови систему. Ну или подробнее опиши проблему.

----------


## this

а что пишет то, мол диспетчер задач отключен администратором или ещё что-то... больше инфы по проблеме...

----------

